# Wie vermeide ich "untranslatable Character"?



## DrJim (3. Jul 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir ein kleines Tool geschrieben, dass regelmäßig Daten aus der Google Analytics API in eine Teradata-Datenbank schreibt. Funktioniert alles super, nur es sind leider öfter mal Datensätze dabei, deren Insert mir die Fehlermeldung gibt "String contains untranslatable character". Ich habe schon probiert die Felder in der Zieldatenbank statt Latin auf Unicode umzustellen. Hilft aber nicht...

Nun wäre meine Frage: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit sicherzustellen bevor ich den via ODBC den Insert ausführe sicherzustellen, dass alle Zeichen im String entweder Unicode oder Latin konform sind? Z.B. dass Zeichen, die nicht konvertiert werden können einfach rausgeschmissen werden o.ä.?

Oder habt ihr andere Ideen, wie ich sicherstellen kann, dass diese Datensätze nicht verloren gehen?

Cheerio!


----------

